# Auto 3D detect :(



## Dakuhr (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi,

I've got an ATI RADEON 9800pro graph. card and I was very pleased with it. Then like yesterday or something I found out about this ATI-tool program. Well lets try it out I thought, I did everything according to the quickstart help on the site. My core used to be 378Mhz and Mem 337.5Mhz. After the core and mem check it gave as maximums Core:389.81Mhz and Mem:345.94Mhz. Then I made a new profile called: OC and used settings to switch on auto 3d detect, I even used a sound warning so I knew when it was working. Well I played BF2 and nothing, it didn't work. I did leave the ATI tool running as tolled. It didn't work until I added BF2 on the exception list, then it did work. But isn't it strange that the program doesn't detect BF2 as a 3d application????

What to do? Please help me


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 24, 2005)

i have the exact same problem for games like unreal tournament morrowind serious sam nwn etc...i just gave up and i manually oc before games now..


----------



## Dakuhr (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah, I'll guess I should do that instead. O by the way, I showed your 'rig' 2 a friend of mine, and on your desktop you had an icon of guiltwars?? He asked ur GW name 
Dunno why dude...



			
				Solaris17 said:
			
		

> i have the exact same problem for games like unreal tournament morrowind serious sam nwn etc...i just gave up and i manually oc before games now..


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 26, 2005)

the problem with bf2 is that dice added hid their 3d code very well to make life hard for cheat/bot programmers

but most other games should work... if you can get me a list of problem apps, i can sure look into that


----------



## skybolt_1 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Dakuhr* - I have the exact same card, same problem, except I'm trying to run Call Of Duty 2. 

If I start up Half-Life 2, the card reverts to my OC profile just fine (as shown in the log file). But if I start up COD2, nothing happens, (again, as show in logs).

Also, if you're running a stock cooler on that card, you can definately punch up your numbers by upgrading. I've got an aftermarket cooler with copper RAMsinks and I'm running around 400 mhz core, 387 mem. 

______________________
skybolt_1


----------

